# Stories of CF soldier in Afghanistan



## Fruss (16 Aug 2004)

Hi, I thought someone already posted this..  It's kind of old but still very good I think. It's the stuggle MCpl Storring went thru while in Afghanistan and a little bit afterwards..

http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/vp_storring/


----------



## bossdog (17 Aug 2004)

I think that's a great segment. I haven't seen it before, thanks for posting it.


----------



## buzgo (11 Aug 2005)

Russ has deployed back to Kabul, with Recce Sqn this time. CBC is posting his dispatches again:

http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/vp_storring/


----------



## Fredster (12 Aug 2005)

Thanks for posting those links, I enjoy reading those articles very much.  It amazes me how he can leave his family to do his job, I'm having a hard enough time deciding to sign up, and I'm single!


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Aug 2005)

This, from today's _National Post_ at: http://www.canada.com/national/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=fc458a6f-49db-4cbb-8806-43920c119e0f is worth a read.

LCol Anderson might have been speaking to us, here on army.ca when he said: _"There are lists of things that soldiers are not allowed to talk about, whether it be in a crowded bar or in a blog ..."_  We should avoid idle speculation and rumour mongering.  That doesn't mean that we, in uniform or not, cannot discuss why and how to fight this war (whatever it is against) - as LCol Anderson also said, Canadians, including serving soldiers, are free to express their opinions.  We should all strive to do that while staying within our lanes: the ones marked by good, common sense OPSEC practices.  When we, being human, stray I'm sure our vigilant and security conscious moderators will tidy up - let's not give them too much unnecessary work.




> Military struggles to control info. leaks
> 
> Siri Agrell
> *National Post *
> ...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Aug 2005)

This is a serious matter.  The US Army just published this in response to Milbloggers and OPSEC:

"THE ENEMY AGGRESSIVELY "READS" OUR OPEN SOURCE AND CONTINUES TO EXPLOIT SUCH INFORMATION FOR USE AGAINST OUR FORCES. SOME SOLDIERS CONTINUE TO POST SENSITIVE INFORMATION TO INTERNET WEBSITES AND BLOGS, E.G., PHOTOS DEPICTING WEAPON SYSTEM VULNERABILITIES AND TACTICS, TECHNIQUES, AND PROCEDURES. SUCH OPSEC VIOLATIONS NEEDLESSLY PLACE LIVES AT RISK AND DEGRADE THE EFFECTIVENESS OF OUR OPERATIONS.

PETER J. SCHOOMAKER, GEN, CSA

THE ENEMY IS ACTIVELY SEARCHING THE UNCLASSIFIED NETWORKS
FOR INFORMATION, ESPECIALLY SENSITIVE PHOTOS, IN ORDER TO OBTAIN
TARGETING DATA, WEAPONS SYSTEM VULNERABILITIES, AND TTPs FOR USE
AGAINST THE COALITION. A MORE AGGRESSIVE ATTITUDE TOWARD PROTECTING
FRIENDLY INFORMATION IS VITAL TO MISSION SUCCESS. THE ENEMY IS A PRO
AT EXPLOITING OUR OPSEC VULNERABILITIES. 

REMIND ALL PERSONNEL THAT THE ENEMY WILL EXPLOIT
SENSITIVE PHOTOS SHOWING THE RESULTS OF IED STRIKES, BATTLE SCENES,
CASUALTIES, DESTROYED OR DAMAGED EQUIPMENT, AND ENEMY KIAs AS
PROPAGANDA AND TERRORIST TRAINING TOOLS. FOR EXAMPLE, ANNOTATED
PHOTOS OF AN ABRAMS TANK PENETRATED BY AN RPG ARE EASILY FOUND ON THE INTERNET. CAPTURED INSURGENT PAMPHLETS CONTAIN HAND DRAWINGS AND INSTRUCTIONS ON WHAT INSURGENTS BELIEVE ARE VULNERABLE PENETRATION POINTS ON TANKS, HMMWVS, BRADLEY FIGHTING VEHICLES, AND HELICOPTERS. 
RELEASING PHOTOS OUTSIDE OFFICIAL, PROTECTED CHANNELS MAY ALLOW THE
ENEMY MATERIAL FOR HIS INFORMATION OPERATIONS AND TARGETING TTP
AGAINST FRIENDLY FORCES. INSURGENTS ALSO USE WEBSITES TO COMMUNICATE, TRAIN, AND RECRUIT FOLLOWERS, OFTEN USING PHOTOS/VIDEO OF THEIR BATTLEFIELD SUCCESSES. WE CANNOT AFFORD TO HAVE OUR PHOTOS BECOME TRAINING AND RECRUITMENT TOOLS FOR THE ENEMY.

RICHARD A. CODY, GEN, VCSA"

Another link may be on a blog site:

http://www.thedonovan.com/archives/004531.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2005)

A link to, and another tidbit from, the Cody Memo:

http://www.fas.org/sgp/news/2005/08/usa0805.html

"INFORM YOUR PERSONNEL THAT WE COULD UNWITTINGLY MAGNIFY ENEMY CAPABILITIES SIMPLY BY EXCHANGING PHOTOS WITH FRIENDS, RELATIVES, OR BY PUBLISHING THEM ON THE INTERNET OR OTHER MEDIA.  WE ARE NOT LIMITING AUTHORIZED COMMUNICATION (TO INCLUDE THE APPROPRIATE
USE OF PHOTOS) UNDER EXISTING PUBLIC AFFAIRS GUIDANCE, BUT WE MUST PROTECT PHOTOS THAT REVEAL TO THE ENEMY OUR BATTLE LOSSES, ONGOING FRIENDLY OPERATIONS, TTP, EQUIPMENT VULNERABILITIES, OR DISCLOSE INTELLIGENCE COLLECTION EFFORTS AND METHODS.  MOREOVER, WE MUST PROTECT INFORMATION THAT MAY HAVE A NEGATIVE IMPACT ON FOREIGN
RELATIONS WITH COALITION ALLIES OR WORLD OPINION. "


----------

